# Evinrude 9.9 4stroke water flow issues



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

It was suggested I start a new thread instead of adding to an existing one for better exposure. Here is the problem:

I have a 2000 model 9.9 kicker 4 stroke I can not get to produce a good water flo. I replaced the impeller and the water flow is off and on and more off than on. Had it to the lake mem weekend and ran it at the dock for 5-8 min and could not get a good flo. I thought the flow problem was due to me using muffs, so tried it in the lake and n success. I am afraid to burn it up and trolling with the big motor cost me 425.00 for 3 days of trolling!(oil & gas) Any help would be appreciated! Don


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think this will get your problem seen by more people. My first thought was bugs. I have them plug mine all the time. I've used a variety of things to clean them out. Wire and weed trimmer line work for my motor, though yours may be different.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

I was told by one mechanic the block has to heat up to 140 some degrees before it will start pumping water, another johnson mechanic said the thermostat in that motor is not connected to the water flow it should start pumping immediately. I changed the impeller (major task for a non-mechinical guy like me!) still no flow. The mechanic told me to let it get too hot to touch (block) and see if it starts to flow, it did, then quit after about 20 or 30 seconds, then started for a few seconds again. I thought maybe the cold water out of the faucet would shut down the thermostat after a little while, as to why it was on and off again. I ranit for 5-8 minutes at the lake and never saw good water flow. Shut it down, afraid of burning it up. I burnt my fathers 1986 Johnson 70 horse up a few years ago in NC not realizing it wasn't pumping water, so I'm a little paranoid. Just paid over 1,000 for this motor last year. Pumped good when he ran it in a barrel for my and 1st trolling trip out last summer. Problems since. Anyone with suggestions would be helpful. I just want to start my 2 motors, and fish. Frustrated with the problems. Don


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

pastordon said:


> I am afraid to burn it up and trolling with the big motor cost me 425.00 for 3 days of trolling!(oil & gas) Any help would be appreciated! Don


And you've paid $1000 for the motor. For that kind of money, I'd take it to a shop, instead of doing it myself. That motor should "pee" no matter the temperature or how long it's been running. They are not close, but if you'd like, I'll PM you the name and number of the best outboard mechanics I know of. I drive 3 hours to get to them for a reason.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry, I missed it was a 4 stroke, so I'm not sure on the water pee. Everything else still stands.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Once my motor sucked up a blue plastic bag. I had to take the thermal stat out and back flush the system to get out the pieces. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

2 stroke or 4 stroke - sounds like a malfunctioning thermostat to me.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

pastordon said:


> It was suggested I start a new thread instead of adding to an existing one for better exposure. Here is the problem:
> 
> I have a 2000 model 9.9 kicker 4 stroke I can not get to produce a good water flo. I replaced the impeller and the water flow is off and on and more off than on. Had it to the lake mem weekend and ran it at the dock for 5-8 min and could not get a good flo. I thought the flow problem was due to me using muffs, so tried it in the lake and n success. I am afraid to burn it up and 3 trolling with the big motor cost me 425.00 for days of trolling!(oil & gas Any help would be appreciated! Don


) 

Are you serious  My 150 Verado only burns .02 gals per hour trolling. Not comparing it to anything else but I can't imagine burining $425 worth of fuel and oil for 3 days. That is just amazing. Something must be very very wrong. 

What boat and OB do you run. I am really curious. I'm just WOWED at that you burn that much fuel and oil. 

I want you to understand I'm not being critical just amazed at that amount.


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

try pulling spark plug for blown head gasket will over ride impeller just got mine done pees well just my two cents worth


----------



## blackcorrado (Jul 15, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> I think this will get your problem seen by more people. My first thought was bugs. I have them plug mine all the time. I've used a variety of things to clean them out. Wire and weed trimmer line work for my motor, though yours may be different.



Im pretty sure I had some sort of bug crawl into the tattle hole of my main engine over the winter. 1st time out this yr, started and had no flow so I shut if off, pulled the cover and pulled the rubber hose off the plastic elbow which is the outlet, started and had water flow. the plastic elbow, which is only about 1 inch long and has a 45 degree turn, was plugged and no matter what I stuck in it, it would not unclogg.
I had bottom bouncer wires stuck completely through it, I would get dribbles of water but not much at all. I would have never run it like that if i hadn't seen flow come out of the hose without the elbow attached. So I ran it
that day, came home and took the elbow out of the outboard cover and 
blew compressed air through it to fully get the restriction unclogged, I couldn't tell what the piece was that had been stuck in there but it was 
perfectly sized to get stuck. and sticking things up into the tattle seems like its just gonna cram the junk farther up into there, doesn't seem like engine water pressure is enough to blow stuff out of the tattle stream.



sorry so long winded.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Taking both motors into the shop tomorrow, hope it doesn't cost me a fortune. I may try to blow out the tube woth an airhose tonight and hook up the muffs to it. Dave I was frustrated after coming off of the vacation with the boat and did not report accuratrely, which is not like me! I burned 2 gallons of Johnson/Evinrude oil 50.00. , 95.00 in my excursion going up and back and running around a little the 5 days up there ( this is the part I forgot about with the other report when I was venting) fished some 5 days, only trolling 3. Ome trip marble head past kelleys perching with all 7 of us, 40 minuite ride over and 40 back Fri. Sat made a 35 minuite ride to starve reef and drift fished til 1:00 pm 35 minuite ride back. Hour run Sunday to West Reef each way and trolled 6 hours, pulled 13 nice eyes, best day of the 5 day weekend, tried it again on Memorial day hour run each way, caught in a storm, only trolled 2 hours pulled 1 eye, unfortunately with the bad weather wanted plenty of gas to make the hour run in bad weather back to Marblehead, so bought 16 gallons at put in bay 3.89 a gallon, ouch! Lady we rented a cabin off of gave me 5 or 6 can, went to station in PC and bought 17 gallons of gas for 2.65 and added it to what I bought at PIB. Fished Tuesday morning with my boys from 7:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m. trollong south of Middle island, brought boat home and put 70 gallons in at 2.39 at sams club 165.00, 63.00 at PIB, and 50.00 in Port clinton plus 50 in oil totals 328.00. Still a lot of money even with out the excursion for 20 walleye and 13 hours of trolling. Dave look forward to meeting you sometime when your up this way fishing. Don


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Dave, Sorry gave you all that info and forgot to answer your question! I have a Johnson 150 oceanpro 2000 model. Don


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought there might be more to that story Don 

Ya running a boat at 8mph in a big head sea will burn lots of fuel in a short distance. I must say you did "shock" me


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Took hose off engine block and blew mud out of it! Thought problem was solved. Wrong. Still no water after 4 min of running it. Took it an big motor to the shop this morning and hopefull both problems solved! Mech. back flushed the system after taking the theromstat off and water is flowing. Tuned engine with carb buster and replaced a missing part. Redid fuel line set up and replaced both bulbs and lines, air was getting back through an idler arm that opens the carberators was broken and he replaced it. Put in a new fuel water seperator. Put on my stainless steel prop and hopefully I should be good to go. Didn't cost the whole farm, just a cow 535.00 thanks for all of your suggestions! These repairs were beyond me! Don


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

pastordon said:


> These repairs were beyond me! Don


Those repairs were more than just water flow.  Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Thought all was taken care of and he didn't have time to look at my lifewell problem. He called back 3 hours later and told me he replace my livewell pump and it was an additional 2 hours of labor for 2 people and 45 for the pump. He said he would only charge for his time and it was another 197.00! I was not happy not knowing the cost of this ahead of time and now the bill is 733.00. Wife is really going to kill me now! Everything better work perfect when I put it in the water!


----------

